# Glock model 34 and 41...whats the difference in the mos model



## dolphin62 (Aug 10, 2017)

I hope I am not asking a stupid question. I don't know much about Glocks and the various models. I have been looking at there catalogue and I am very interested in these 2 models. I was just wondering what the MOS models offer that cost more. I thought at first it was because they show it with a red dot sight system. The catalogue states sight system not included in price. Also is it worth paying more for the mos. Any comments or help would be great.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

The MOS is a different grip adaptor. You can make the grip area to suit the size of your hand & shooting style. The S&W M&P 2.0 has a similar feature. Do a YT search and you'll learn! fwiw


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

MOS modular optic system. The top of the slide has milled and tapped area for mounting different optics such a red dot.


----------

